# مكونات مخبر تحليل الماء



## eng-bg-2011 (8 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم

رجائي من أهل الخبرة مدنا بمكونات مخبر مصغر لتحاليل المياه

لأني أعتقد أن كل محطة تحلية يجب أن تتوفر على مخبر صغير للحفاظ على جودة المنتج ومراقبته باستمرار
بارك الله فيكم
​


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (9 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم تحتاج الى الاجهزة التالية 
1- ph meter
2- electric conductivity meter
3- turbidity meter
4- spectrophotometer
5- بعض المواد الكيميائية لاجراء التحاليل المطلوبة
6- بعض الدوارق والادوات الزجاجية
7- سخان كهربائي
واعتقد ان هذه المعدات تفي بالغرض بشكل ممتاز


----------



## eng-bg-2011 (10 يناير 2012)

بوركت أخي وجزاك الله خيرا
​


----------



## المطيرى تو (20 يوليو 2012)

شكرا اخوي


----------

